# 1933 Cott soda bottle



## catman (Nov 10, 2017)

I couldn't find any Cott bottles of this age or design. Is it early for the company?  Does anyone know the value/rarity?
Thanks for any information you can give!


----------



## RCO (Nov 10, 2017)

I doubt its from 1933 as ACL 's didn't become common till a few years later ,more common by 40's and 50's , perhaps the bottle design was trade marked in the 30's but bottle itself used in the 40's or later


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2017)

Looks like most of the label is missing. would have very little value is such poor condition. LEON.,


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2018)

catman


I realize this is an older discussion, but just now came across it.  I'm curious where you came up with the *1933 *date?  Is that date embossed on the bottle or part of the painted label?  Please post a picture of the date/number if located somewhere on the bottle. At present, the earliest confirmed date for an ACL soda bottle is a "Jumbo - A Super Cola" from 1934. If your Cott is indeed from 1933, and can be confirmed, it will replace the Jumbo as the earliest. 

Hopefully you will see this and reply. 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2018)

P.S.

I've been looking but can't find a single example of a Cott ACL like the one in question.  I recognize the somewhat generic design, with the wavy ripples, and still looking for another one like it, but so far coming up empty handed. Maybe someone else recognizes the design and can find another one with the waves, but with a different ACL brand label. ???


----------



## carling (Aug 29, 2018)

Bob, here's a nice one that sold on ebay for $16.  No photos of the bottom or mention of year in the listing.  I don't think it's from the 30's.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CO...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 29, 2018)

Carling

Thanks.  

Because its a 3-color label (white-orange-black) I doubt its a super-early bottle either. Perhaps we'll know more if/when catman responds. Speaking of which, I wonder if there's an *8 *on it somewhere that catman thought was a *3*?  The reason I say this is because of the patent design below that's dated *1938*. Its the only design I could find that even comes close. Its a little slimmer than the one in question, but otherwise pretty dang close. If its not the original design, it borders on the edge of Trademark infringement.  (???)


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 29, 2018)

More ...

Here's the text part of the patent design. Notice the inventor (Albert C. Meyer) was an assignor to the Glenshaw Glass Company.

*If *the patent design is of the same bottle - and catman's bottle is a Glenshaw bottle, there should be a G-in-a-square *[G] *on the base - and a date code (Letter) on the lip.

 

And here's a list of the Lip codes ...


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 29, 2018)

This is a oilder post & original poster has not been in here for a few months. May be a long time for him to respond?


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 30, 2018)

hemi

I suspect that a lot of newer members either overlook or decide not to receive email notifications whenever someone post to their thread, which might be what occurred in this case.  But whatever the situation, I seriously doubt the bottle in question is a 1933. Although it would be interesting to know where catman came up with that date. 

For a future reference, this link is to a history of the Cott company - including the Canada connection. What sparked my interest in the first place was that the company was founded in 1923. I also discovered they were apparently the parent company for the "Whistle" brand soft drink ...

http://www.company-histories.com/Cott-Corporation-Company-History.html


Lastly, here is a variation I found for the bottle in question - but the date was not known ...


----------

